# R/c nissan Pulsar gtir



## turbo_boost (Dec 17, 2005)

helo i just wanted to know were i could get holf of a nissan pulsar gtir 1/10 scale body for r/c car!!!! your help will be appreciated

Also i would like any info on the tomy r/c kits that wre made!

Regards Moe


----------



## Slayer2003 (Jun 4, 2003)

Haven't seen a gti-r yet, but I shop at this place alot. Also, there's a next page button at the bottom. 

http://www2.towerhobbies.com/cgi-bin/WTI0095P?FVSEARCH=nissan&FVPROFIL=++


----------

